# New Puppy - Routine



## vaishvittal (Apr 22, 2020)

Hello everyone

We brought our 2-month-old Vizsla puppy home last week and are slowly trying to get into a routine with him. He is being crate trained and has taken to the crate quite well especially during the night. After lots of howling the first couple of nights, he has completely stopped now. We are usually up twice during the night (every 3-4 hours approx) to take him out just so he doesn't have an accident (he hasn't had one at all!). He doesn't whine or bark or ask to be taken out, we usually just pick him up from inside his crate and take him out.
As far as during the day goes, this has been tricky. We are at home now because of the current situation. I end up spending most of the morning with him, taking him out to pee almost every hour or two. I do want to establish a routine for myself and him where he understands that he will have to be inside his crate (for at least a couple of hours maybe to begin with). Right now since I'm always around I feel he is whining a lot when in the crate because of which I'm almost always taking him out every hour or two.
While I feel terrible about having him in the crate despite me being at home, I do want him trained and not pass on my guilty energy to him. I need to get my chores done!
Could you please share your daily routines especially when both adults have to leave for work? I would like to know what kind of routine would work best for Vizsla puppies this age and if leaving him in his crate for 2 hours at a time during the day is okay? Also, since we are focusing on crate training at the moment, is it a good idea to use an alternate bed outside of his crate during the day when we are around like cooking in the kitchen? Or will that set us back with the crate training (for when we won't be home during the day)?

Thank you!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Don't feel terrible the crate. They need to sleep 14-16 hours a day and doing it in a quiet confined crate works better than having them out in the open where everything stimulates them. I have a light cloth cover that drapes over the door to make it more "quiety".
They need sleep, and you need to get your chores done. It's just the way it is in the beginning.
All of my V's through the years have been crate trained and have had second beds throughout the house will no ill effects. Finn, my 7 month old male sleeps on his bed during the day, but knows he will be in his crate at nite. If we leave during the day, he's back in the crate. I do give him treats in his crate though. Some folks don't but I do. The crate should always be a positive experience.
By the time all of my dogs were about 2-3 years old, their crates ended up in the basement and they slept out on their beds.
Both my wife and I have through they years had full time jobs at the same time. Some days were 12's at work. You just kind of make accommodation's as you go.
One or the other of us would fly home at lunch time and let them out, and then go back to work.
I promise that the dog won't hold it against you


----------



## vaishvittal (Apr 22, 2020)

Thank you for that! I have been feeling so overwhelmed, literally in tears as I feel I am not doing enough. And every time i have to put him the crate I feel like a horrible person though I have read about crate training, its purpose and keeping it positive. We do have a cover for the crate and use it on and off and it seems to be working for the most part despite some howling. Right now, I'm trying to make a schedule so it doesn't make me go insane! 

He has taken to the crate really well, though we still have some howling and whining. We haven't left him home alone yet either. 

If he is out of his crate every 1.5 to 2 hours, what's a good amount of time to spend with him playing outside/inside before its time for him to go back in his crate? Is 30 minutes too much for a 2-month old? I've read that a minimum of 10 minutes should be good enough?

I want to be creative with leaving treats inside the crate each time he needs to go in. Apart from the kong, any other suggestions that'll work for this age? 

Thank you for all the suggestions and positive thoughts!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You can keep him out with you until he starts to get tired.


----------



## vaishvittal (Apr 22, 2020)

Sometimes, his energy is just unending and he keeps wanting to play and I'm afraid he is going to be overtired since he is just 2 months old. Or he will just come to my lap and cuddle, which I don't want to encourage all the time especially in the mornings as I want him to be independent and self-soothe. Is there an approximate amount of time that is recommended to play/exercise him (This is for every 2-3 hours)?


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

There are no set time intervals. Each V is different. 
At two months old he needs to get out the door a lot. Don't wake him up, or try to put him on a schedule, it won't work. His bladder and bowels are the schedule driver and as they're developing, the time interval will change.
Let him sleep as long as he wants to, and the moment he wakes, it's out the door. He should be crated through the nite, but I would do everything I could to make sure he understands he is not alone, or abandoned. I sleep next to the crate for the first week or so, and just kind of soothe them through the covered door. It also facilitates house training, and I think accelerates the process.
He'll play as long as he wants to play, but once again, the moment the playing stops, he's looking for a place to go to the bathroom. Once again, it's out the door. Let him stay out as long as he is engaged, but he really does need to sleep a lot. As you watch him, you'll notice his signs of when he is tired and needs to be put down for a nap.
I'm not a big proponent of leaving lots of treats in a crate. It can get messy later on. I command "kennel in",and give them a small piece of biscuit as a reward. Probably no bigger than two dog food kernels, but its a big deal to them.
Keep the crate covered for the first few months a regular practice. Make everything a predictable routine for him.
He will eventually have to adapt to you, but for the first few months, you're going to be doing the adapting.


----------



## vaishvittal (Apr 22, 2020)

Thanks for that detailed response  Love that line about us doing the adapting, it is so true!

He has been doing really well with pee and potty outside as we take him out diligently. No accidents so far!
He is being crated through the night. All his daytime naps except maybe his last one for the day around our dinner time/tv time we have him sleep on his bed in the living room. He isn't happiest to go to his crate after this but the whining has reduced considerably. He gets a decent amount of outside time each time he wakes up, where he eats grass, explores the backyard and just generally sunbathes! We play some tug and running with him, trying to balance not to overstimulate him. When indoors we do a little bit of training but haven't really done too much as we are just trying to figure all of this out!
We are seeing those shark attacks on and off right now and sometimes it's probably time for him to be napping.
We leave a couple of treats for him in back of the crate and he is seems to be doing okay now. Haven't done the kong or anything that's super engaging. 
We've realised that covering the crate has made a huge difference! Once he is inside, we walk around and continue with our chores and after about 5 to 10 minutes the crate is covered. And he is usually down to sleep within minutes though on occasion there will be some whining and howling but we have seen the progress he is making already! Again, we haven't left him home alone yet! 

Here are some more questions:
1. He is 9-weeks old and we are giving him a little less quantity of food than the guidelines given by the food brand we use. He is fed 3 times a day apart from his treats through the day. Is it okay to give less or best to follow feeding guidelines given by food brand?

2. When are the best times to offer water? Right now we offer water during his mealtimes and also everytime we come back inside after a pee and play break. We stop about 3 hours before bed time. Is this the right approach to offering water? He gets about 1.5 to 2 cups of water a day in total. 

Thank you!


----------

